

The six-step SAT cheating operation in Asia - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2014/11/16/the-six-step-sat-cheating-operation-in-asia-and-how-to-stop-it/?hpid=z4

======
Gustomaximus
Given these tests are made to be machine mark-able, couldn't they do these
tests in in a more random way. E.g. For a 50 question test, examiners write
300+ questions and these are randomly ordered with each test paper having a
unique ID linking it with question order.

